# Snow pics anyone - before, during, after



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

6:15 am quick dusting


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

We haven't even had a flake yet! If we get hit, I'll post a pic. Gonna keep watchin this, I think we'll see some dandy snow pic's from the members on the eastern parts.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 8, 2013)

boo boo said:


> 6:15 am quick dusting​


Quick dusting?....Looks like about 8 feet of snow if you measure it sideways
I hope im in the 36" belt!


----------



## billb3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a couple tiny flakes here an hour or so ago, wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't turned the porch light on.
But a good bit of a blast of wind went thru at the same time and now it's staying up pretty steady between 10-20 mph.

Just looked out a little closer, it's coming down sideways at a pretty good clip.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing yet but I like the idea. My shep loves romping around in the snow and pretty dam good at catching snow balls too. Will get some pics up when things get more interesting.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## lock&load (Feb 8, 2013)

8.30 no snow yet, east windsor


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 8, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> If we get hit......​


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha and so on.....


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norwalk, CT


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 8, 2013)

lock&load said:


> 8.30 no snow yet, east windsor


 
We have some you can come and get it, we'll share. The last I heard from some of the local weather people was about 28" or so.

I'll wait till it is over and then we will know until then it is models all the way down.

ETA: I don't know how long this link will be good but here is a look at parts of Portland, Maine

http://www.wcsh6.com/video/breakingvideo.aspx


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 8, 2013)

Not too bad here yet.  Buses have been cancelled and it has been snowing (lightly) all night long.  Prediction is we will get a foot to a foot and a half.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Just started here in Winsted.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 8, 2013)

7AM Friday, 1/4" of fine snow. setup a "wood burner certified measuring device", kind of hard to imagine that thing is forecasted to be at a MINIMUM half buried by tomorrow. potentially completely buried! With that said, the fluff factor of the snow and the wind may make getting an accurate measure virtually impossible


----------



## Waulie (Feb 8, 2013)

It's strange how much of the country doesn't (or didn't) have snow!  Plenty here if anybody needs some.


----------



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

Started up again. This is the storm coming from the west. The south storm is hitting here this afternoon


----------



## Coal Reaper (Feb 8, 2013)

Light stuff here


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## ColdNH (Feb 8, 2013)

Waulie said:


> It's strange how much of the country doesn't (or didn't) have snow! Plenty here if anybody needs some.


 
yup, its sickening (the lack of snow we have) especially after hte lack of a winter last year. This storm should hopefully save what little is left of snowmobile season in new england


----------



## johneh (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't you guys have jobs....Wish I could sit around and take pictures of snow!!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 8, 2013)

whats up with this your looking here ,GO back to work ,somebodys has to do it!


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 8, 2013)

I no this world needs less people taking pics and doing more work


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 8, 2013)

lock&load said:


> whats up with this your looking here ,GO back to work ,somebodys has to do it!


 
In the world of work, we call this lunch time...Now get back to doing nothing and leave me alone!!


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 8, 2013)

Seriously get a life


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)

For the turboporsche in all of us:


----------



## berg (Feb 8, 2013)

a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 storm ago


----------



## briansol (Feb 8, 2013)

just starting to pick up here a bit.  maybe 1/4-1/2 inch on the gorund so far.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Not much happening yet...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> I no this world needs less people taking pics and doing more work





Eatonpcat said:


> Don't you guys have jobs....Wish I could sit around and take pictures of snow!!


 
You guys go to work, Will sit here and drink beer while keeping an eye on how much snow we might not get! Burp!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 8, 2013)

lock&load said:


> whats up with this your looking here ,GO back to work ,somebodys has to do it!


 
I am at work right now, watching Smokeys live feed of Portland.


----------



## Leroy_B (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the beginning  of the blizzard, Fri, 1:15PM.


----------



## Dollabill (Feb 8, 2013)

aftanoon


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Dollabill said:


> aftanoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a start. Still waiting on the heavy stuff. Looks like its actually slowing down...the quiet before the storm maybe?


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2013)

we had a lull, and now its going, I can still see the trees across the street, so its not that bad...wife was already sent home from work...Imma hang out till I can't move the forklift anymore...there's bound to be a few desperate stragglers and I'm a softy.


----------



## Leroy_B (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the beginning of the storm, Friday 1:15PM. This is in Southern New Hampshire/Northern Mass. near Nashua NH.


----------



## DonD (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Not much happening yet...
> View attachment 92736


Nice choice in beers.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

DonD said:


> Nice choice in beers.


My brother in law turned me to spaten a while back. Nice flavor, easy going and a six on an empty stomach will do you right


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

2PM, SE New York - Hudson Valley.  Pic is facing due East:


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 8, 2013)

Puppy enjoying snow


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Feb 8, 2013)

Up closer to Saratoga NY we have barely a dusting, be that way since 6AM. The blacktop is all bare stil, I guess I have to wait to plow, That sooooooo breaks my heart LOL. It is supposed to pick up but we will see.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got back in . Starting good here now
Front yard pic High winds and heavy snow starts at 9 tonight  they said


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2013)

Bster13....you think your neighbor is starting to think you might be somekind of voyeur or something???  "I dunno dear, he's out there again taking pictures in our windows...."


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)

Being the burbs u have to get cozy with your neighbors be default.  She prob think I'm not at collecting all this wood since November already.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Starting to pick up. About an inch now


----------



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Starting to pick up. About an inch now
> View attachment 92753


Your starting an empty beer competition. OMG do I miss my beer Long story on my health but I cant drink alcohol anymore just my o`doles when I get that I need a beer taste in my head so have one for me Samuel Adams was my beer of choice Larger or October fest


----------



## yooper81 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Starting to pick up. About an inch now
> View attachment 92753


I like the "progress" photos.... I can see where you are headed and I am liking it...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 8, 2013)

About 3:00 PM


----------



## BradH70 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Starting to pick up. About an inch now
> View attachment 92753


 
Looks like about 3 beers per inch. I hope you have a fully stocked fridge and one hell of a tolerance to alcohol if you are going to make it through the entire storm.


----------



## Dollabill (Feb 8, 2013)

These two Cool Polish Girls got stranded on the Road by my House I told them their whole family (12 sisters) could spend the Night


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Dollabill said:


> These two Cool Polish Girls got stranded on the Road by my House I told them their whole family (12 sisters) could spend the Night


Those look full. Get cracking!


----------



## Dollabill (Feb 8, 2013)

Will do !


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## legrandice (Feb 8, 2013)

Not too much snow here yet.  It is starting to blow around.


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

The 4pm update.  Only another 1/2 - 3/4" since 2 pm pic:


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

I like imacman's consistency.
4th beer update 1.5"


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> 4th beer update 1.5"


 
Love that!!


----------



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

Wild Turkey`s out for a feed in the back yard Only an inch so far here


----------



## briansol (Feb 8, 2013)

dinner!


----------



## yooper81 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> I like imacman's consistency.
> 4th beer update 1.5"
> 
> View attachment 92770


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Eric D (Feb 8, 2013)

5 inches already....trying to stay on top of this.....^ 6 brews down, gonna have to pick up the pace if i wanna keep up! Nothing like watching the snow fall sitting in shorts drinking beer in a 78 degree house!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

5th beer update. 1.9 inches (+.4)


----------



## Eric D (Feb 8, 2013)

Spock im in attleboro...JACKPOT ZONE!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric D said:


> Spock im in attleboro...JACKPOT ZONE!


I am a bit west from your location and it is basically just flurries. Finding this is quite disappointing. But the Beer is good so better getting workin on my next update. Your ahead!


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

Just did a tape measure check out away from the house in the driveway.....5.5" @ 6:15.

And to add to BooBoo's pics of the turkeys, I had a flock of 32 come by a few days ago....mostly hens w/ 3 BIG toms watching over things.   Cool


----------



## Eric D (Feb 8, 2013)

once it hits a foot i gotta switch to the bootleg yungling case...that should last me through.....the deere is gased up and ready to rumble....


----------



## will711 (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric D said:


> 6 brews down, gonna have to pick up the pace if i wanna keep up! Nothing like watching the snow fall sitting in shorts drinking beer in a 78 degree house!


 
Gotta love it life is good


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

That last Spaten went down quick.
6 pack status - 2.5" (+.6)


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Feb 8, 2013)

Let this free but temporary insulation fall! Anybody have an r value per inch on roof?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Let this free but temporary insulation fall! Anybody have an r value per inch on roof?


R=1.0 per inch


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> R=1.0 per inch




Since you have been drinking all day, I accept your answer as fact


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Since you have been drinking all day, I accept your answer as fact


Read that three times and still laughing.   true though :: hiccup ::


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

8:00 PM and we have less than 5 inches so far. Winds picking up though.

Too dark for picks, Lame excuss-I'm looped and can't hold the camera still so it won't focus!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok. Last until 12 ish
7th beer update - 3" (+.5)


----------



## 343amc (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys are a bunch of nut cases. 

My kind of people.....  

May the snow be heavy (or light if you don't like snow), the house stay warm and the beer stay cold.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 8, 2013)

8:00 PM


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Ok. Last until 12 ish
> 7th beer update - 3" (+.5)
> View attachment 92830


 
YA got me by one. I'm getting the evil eye from you know who! Had to slow up til you know who goes to bed. Its gonna be a long 45 minutes too! 

How dry I am~How wet I'll be~ If I could only remember the rest! Hick-Burp!


----------



## boo boo (Feb 8, 2013)

5" here now but the snow is coming in sideways and fast
they are starting to lose power in southeast Mass


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Too dark for picks, Lame excuss-I'm looped and can't hold the camera still so it won't focus!


 
Hmmmm....flash seems to work over here in NY.   Are you SURE there isn't the rustling and clanking of a fryin pan in the distance that's stopping you?  
Anyway, snow is really coming down now (8:30pm)....pic really doesn't show it.  I guessing about 6-7" on the ground.  I'll be taking the dog out soon, so I'll check:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

imacman said:


> Hmmmm....flash seems to work over here in NY. Are you SURE there isn't the rustling and clanking of a fryin pan in the distance that's stopping you?
> Anyway, snow is really coming down now (8:30pm)....pic really doesn't show it. I guessing about 6-7" on the ground. I'll be taking the dog out soon, so I'll check:


Lets just say I'm hearing thunder and its not from outside! After thunder comes a flash and the lights go out. I'll get to clean the mess when I wake up! 

Oh wait it is from outside. We got snow thunder. Haven't heard that in a while. You know who went to bed early!   I'll try bribing the kid to take a pic. I can't see to straight!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 8, 2013)

We got just about nothin here 1" sloppy wet snow and the forecast keeps backin up from the original 4-8" be lucky if we get 2-3 by morning. I did get a case of ale just in case i was snowed in,although the beer dist is only a about 300 Ft from my house. (That should increase my resale value). Id like to move a little closer.


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Ok. Last until 12 ish
> 7th beer update - 3" (+.5)
> View attachment 92830


Too funny


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Ok. Last until 12 ish
> 7th beer update - 3" (+.5)
> View attachment 92830


Soon be time for a wizz,you can write your name in the snow


----------



## whlago (Feb 8, 2013)

Getting a kick out of following you drunks on this thread....it's like we are all getting sloshed together.  After a couple porters,,,bottle of white wine with dinner and sambuca with espresso after......took a little stroll out to the middle of the lake...snow thick and windblown and the wind was howling pretty good out in the middle of the lake.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2013)

whlago said:


> Getting a kick out of following you drunks on this thread.........


 
Doing great now, But tomorrows gonna stink. Hope I got some ear plugs cause the snow blower gonna be a heck of a racket with a hang under! 

Night all!


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 8, 2013)

gnite j  , yup this storm is living up to the hype .  we'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## DonD (Feb 8, 2013)

Picking up pretty good here...

Quarter past 2 this afternoon:




Same spot at about 9:30:


----------



## staplebox (Feb 8, 2013)

Those branches don't usually touch the ground.


----------



## imacman (Feb 8, 2013)

Update from the last pic above:  I took the dog for a stroll, and out in the middle of the driveway, away from the house, I got 7" (at about 9:30).


----------



## JF123 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can't tell from the photo, but we're fast approaching a foot of nice,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dry snow here in Exeter. 15°F outside. 68° where I'm currently sitting.


----------



## corkman (Feb 8, 2013)

12" in Norton,Ma as of 10.50 pm.wind is howling and lights aflickerin for a couple hours now


----------



## djs_net (Feb 8, 2013)

No idea of the exact amount so far, it's blowing so hard the drifts are 3-4 feet.

These used to be my back steps:


----------



## DonD (Feb 8, 2013)

They're showing a band of 4-5 inch per hour snow going through my location along the I91 corridor in central CT right now. This is just crazy!!


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 8, 2013)

Sitting @ 11" as of 11:15pm.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello

11:30 PM Now and over 300,00 homes south of Boston without power!

The entire city of Quincy Mass has no power. That is over 100,00 right there!

It is snowing harder than I have ever seen! Snow is just streaming down!

Over 1 foot of snow on the deck and the worst is yet to come!

Workshop is getting buried! See pic


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 9, 2013)

here are some pics  as the storm has progressed. currently the snow stake is at 16" and climbing rapidly!


----------



## ehkewley (Feb 9, 2013)

8+" and drifting. Power flickering.. no thunder sadly.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

About time is snowed...
8th Beer Update - 15"(+12)


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> About time is snowed...
> 8th Beer Update - 15"(+12)
> 
> View attachment 92894
> View attachment 92895


I see your still going strong lol.  I wish we got a little snow here in MD, but just some rain


----------



## Mike D (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok, here are some pics from around midnight - yes I am crazy and decided to put the snow shoes on and go slogging through the snow. It's real quiet outside except for the wind.  Besides, I need to shovel one of the doors in case we needed to get out in an emergency (and the Hamers are in the non-attached garage ).  I'll post more tomorrow, but it is still coming down pretty heavy and fast out there.  BTW - the last pic is my current view


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> I see your still going strong lol.  I wish we got a little snow here in MD, but just some rain


Working on my 9th!
I'm liking now, be cursing it come morning


----------



## Mike D (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Working on my 9th!
> I'm liking now, be cursing it come morning


 
Make sure the 'shep' gets some too


----------



## Mike D (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you imagine if this snow were rain?  Oh boy...


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

Having technical difficulties. Sliding door off rail due to snow pack. Space heater melting said annoyance.
9th Beer Update - 16" (+1)


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

Technical difficulties resolved. May be last update for day.
10th Beer Update - 17" (+1)



:: edit :: added pic


----------



## Dollabill (Feb 9, 2013)

18 inches its still falling with wimd gust of 50MPH ! And the Harman keeps ticking ! and those Polish Girls have disappeared ! Gone but not forgotten now its time to PLOW !


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)

Hard to tell here wind is blowing it around some areas in my yard have 30" some have 8" my roof has 0


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## ColdNH (Feb 9, 2013)

Ended up with 25" here still snowing


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

Morning,

My head hurts! Anyway we got just over a foot. Nothing compared to some. Wife is nagging me to get outside and blow the crap around. Maybe after my 2nd coffee? Lots of drifts and it was a foot up the sliding door. Can't get out the front door at all. And some actually call this fun? My back hurts just looking at it!

Our little dog needed to be rescued after jumping into a drift over her little legs could handle. Wife pulled her out before I could get a pic. Well I better get out there!


----------



## Aquion (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## whlago (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Well I better get out there​


 No plows in sight over here....I aint budgin!!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

whlago said:


> No plows in sight over here....I aint budgin!!


 
Roads are still closed. We have to get the chickens fed and watered. Or I'd be sitting in too! 

How much did you get up on West hill?


----------



## Xena (Feb 9, 2013)

Got over two feet here so far.  This pic was last night at 11 plowing my driveway but of course I have to do it again.  More pics to come once I get out again.  Oh and knock on wood - I still have power And stove keeping up just fine even with the wind battering the house!


----------



## whlago (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> How much did you get up on West hill?​


 Really hard to tell with the drifts.  Plows going by now up the hill.  Going 30 feet then backing up and getting a running start again.  Looks pretty deep from where I'm sittin'


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> How dry I am~How wet I'll be~


 If I don't find the bathroom key


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

poor kid shoveled the driveway last night ,tried to tell him ,28 plus here before and after pics,and still snowing now!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Feb 9, 2013)

Before...


During...


Before...


During...


The buried car is a minivan, drifts around the cars are about four feet deep...


----------



## Speed3 (Feb 9, 2013)

The local new just gave a snow total for my town of just a tick under 34". Looks like we still have a few more hours to go as well. Tough to measure at my house with all this wind.


----------



## mralias (Feb 9, 2013)

The pool is 52" high and the garage is 60". Yes that snow is at the roof and the wind was not coming in from that side. I guess it's time to shovel. Oh boy....


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn, that sure is a lot of snow. We are currently in San Diego, but are scheduled to fly back home tomorrow. Hopefully the mess will be cleaned up and we will be able to get back. I have been checking CL&P's outage map, and my town is sitting at about 21% without power, but it can't tell me if my house has power or not.

I set the dino fuel thermostat at 50 degrees before leaving, and I sure am hoping that we don't come home to flooded house due to frozen pipes. 

We had a car service drop us at Bradley, but I reserved a Tahoe with Hertz to ensure we can get back home.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

CT-Mike said:


> Damn, that sure is a lot of snow. We are currently in San Diego, but are scheduled to fly back home tomorrow. Hopefully the mess will be cleaned up and we will be able to get back. I have been checking CL&P's outage map, and my town is sitting at about 21% without power, but it can't tell me if my house has power or not.
> 
> I set the dino fuel thermostat at 50 degrees before leaving, and I sure am hoping that we don't come home to flooded house due to frozen pipes.
> 
> We had a car service drop us at Bradley, but I reserved a Tahoe with Hertz to ensure we can get back home.


 

stay an extra day or so, my friend......get a sunburn for us! My daughter is currently in Key West, due home tomorrow....I sent her a pic of her car....well, a pile of snow that her car is under......cant wait for Turks and Caicos in march!


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 9, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> stay an extra day or so, my friend......get a sunburn for us! My daughter is currently in Key West, due home tomorrow....I sent her a pic of her car....well, a pile of snow that her car is under......cant wait for Turks and Caicos in march!



I would love to stay an extra couple days, but the grandkids have to be back at their mothers on Monday, and their father (my son) has a medical appt in Boston Monday morning.


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 9, 2013)

3 feet deep here, drifts up to top of my door's, neighbor tried to plow himself out with a big chevy, got stuck end of driveway, snow has covered my hot tub completely!


----------



## P38X2 (Feb 9, 2013)

No pix yet. Too much shoveling and plowing to do but there's a LOT of snow here. 2' anyways, nevermind the drifts


----------



## whlago (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello....Mr. Spock!?!...Pellet and Multifuel stove community paging Mr. Spock!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

good luck on boston they got pounded


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2013)

8:50 AM


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> View attachment 92956
> 
> 
> 8:50 AM


 dang, Smokes....no Zumba classes today?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

whlago said:


> Hello....Mr. Spock!?!...Pellet and Multifuel stove community paging Mr. Spock!


 
I bet he's sleeping in. Up till 2:00 AM and I counted 9 empties. 

I revise my initial estimate. Probably 18" and drifts over 3 feet. Holly crap there is a lot of snow out there! I gave up on shoveling/snowblowing. They still haven't plowed the road and Our shared driveway. Wind is still blowing and where I started is all filled in again. I just got the exits clear in case we need to make a run for it(emergency).


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> dang, Smokes....no Zumba classes today?


 
I don't even plan on going out to clear the driveway (under 1' to 4' of crud) until it lets up a lot more.


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> View attachment 92956
> 
> 
> 8:50 AM


Hope thats not a driveway


----------



## P38X2 (Feb 9, 2013)

whlago said:


> Hello....Mr. Spock!?!...Pellet and Multifuel stove community paging Mr. Spock!



He's probably out shoveling thinking he's been exiled to the penal colony Rura Pente! 

Not a trekkie, but I've seen a few episodes


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2013)

boo boo said:


> Hope thats not a driveway


 
Oh but it is. and that is only one end of 1/10 mile of driveway.

There are three of us that do the snow removal.

ETA: I can clean it in 3 trips down and back with the blower but then one has to make a place to turn around in for the fire trucks (code requirement) and in my case I also punch a path up around to the upper drive.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

Morning all.  Looks like we got a couple more inches for a total of 19. 
Drinking some java then off to join the snow throwing party.

Solar panels are under there somewhere but not too bad. wind did most of the work.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

whlago said:


> Hello....Mr. Spock!?!...Pellet and Multifuel stove community paging Mr. Spock!



What's up!?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> He's probably out shoveling thinking he's been exiled to the penal colony Rura Pente!
> 
> Not a trekkie, but I've seen a few episodes



Lol. Oh no your not a Trekkie . marching orders are coffee first then cleanup. They serve coffee so it ain't half bad.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I bet he's sleeping in. Up till 2:00 AM and I counted 9 empties.
> 
> I revise my initial estimate. Probably 18" and drifts over 3 feet. Holly crap there is a lot of snow out there! I gave up on shoveling/snowblowing. They still haven't plowed the road and Our shared driveway. Wind is still blowing and where I started is all filled in again. I just got the exits clear in case we need to make a run for it(emergency).


I'm up.. IM UP! :: grumble :: 
I think I made 10 empties...had some corona too but those don't count


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

All that snow removal will work up a thirst and we know how the take of that, no matter what time it is


----------



## whlago (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> What's up!?​


 ...just making sure you were still with us


----------



## whlago (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> had some corona too but those don't count​


 LOL!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 9, 2013)

Up and attem you bunch of drunks !! 

Would have been here alot sooner. Been dealing with someone in Kittery who had water dripping from the stove. I'm not there but it appears that the OAK had quite a bit of moisture entering the inlet. Seems like its OK now, she had to venture out and check the exterior. Sounds like it is OK now though.

Gonna be a long cleanup as it is still snowing like crazy here !

Pic from this morning


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> All that snow removal will work up a thirst and we know how the take of that, no matter what time it is


 
Will...what did you guys get up there? I think we got about 4"-5" down in the Valley here.....sucked getting up at 3:00 for snow removal...but the time and a half is nice!

I feel bad for you guys way up north!


----------



## djs_net (Feb 9, 2013)

Both doors were totally blocked by snow drifts. Had to send my son out the window to clear the back door!


----------



## Mike D (Feb 9, 2013)

tough to tell with the drifts and the wind is still blowing, but based on the depth all around the yard I would say we got somewhere around 30"-36",  Even the neighbors with snow blowers have come back to the 20th century with me and are out there shoveling.  I would recommend buying stock in Bayer after this storm...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 9, 2013)

We dodged a bullet here in Central Pa i guess got 2 " streets are bare.  Usually we get walloped by these Winter blizzards. EIther way im ready
with a few months of dry wood stored even without power.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2013)

30" + and still snowing.


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> Will...what did you guys get up there? I think we got about 4"-5" down in the Valley here.....sucked getting up at 3:00 for snow removal...but the time and a half is nice!
> 
> I feel bad for you guys way up north!


 
About the same up here . Just finished blowing off my driveway took some pic's and post in a little bit. I'm glad we didn't get that 10"+ up here, drifts up to about a foot or more . Time & a 1/2 is sweet

I'm up and driving to work by 3:00 everyday.

The Beer's are flowing  I worked up a thirst.


----------



## LMPS (Feb 9, 2013)

7:30am........cleaning the deck off because the dog needed to go out.  3 hours later had the shoveling done and snow blowing done.  Might need to go back out this afternoon to touch up but the majority of its done.  We have got a chit load that is my official measurement and its still coming down at 11:40am.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I did one pass down and back and that is it for today.  Still blowing a bit to much and there is no reason it has to be done today.   The snowblower only had one spot near the front of the back (depends) where I had to back it up and go ahead again (high drift).   Oh well time for lunch.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well I did one pass down and back and that is it for today. Still blowing a bit to much and there is no reason it has to be done today. The snowblower only had one spot near the front of the back (depends) where I had to back it up and go ahead again (high drift). Oh well time for lunch.


 
Yeah, I'm debating going out today for round 1 and finishing up tomorrow including the roof.  They are talking possible rain on Monday.  

Sunday is supposed to be sunny and calm winds.  May just go out for a quick swipe or 2 in case of emergency and wait to do the bulk of it tomorrow. No sense doing it twice with blowing snow all day.

Thank god this happened on a weekend and I dont have to worry about getting to work.  Makes it more on the fun side


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

25 yr old troy built 8hp snowblower,throws snow 30 plus feet, back when they built them to last ,god bless it ,have to hoist a beer for that ,did i say how much i love that thing !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2013)

LMPS said:


> 7:30am........cleaning the deck off because the dog needed to go out. 3 hours later had the shoveling done and snow blowing done. Might need to go back out this afternoon to touch up but the majority of its done. We have got a chit load that is my official measurement and its still coming down at 11:40am.
> 
> View attachment 92980


 
Is that the infamous Big Foot on the deck??


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

an old classic......


----------



## LMPS (Feb 9, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Is that the infamous Big Foot on the deck??


 
That is Sir Big Foot to You......


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

whats that 20ft to a gallon??????


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

imagine how loud that thing is?!


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> View attachment 92985
> View attachment 92984
> 
> 
> ...


 
OUCH!....I get up early...but typically not at 3...lol

Just cracked a High Life..........


----------



## movemaine (Feb 9, 2013)

Man, you guys all got nothing...


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> OUCH!....I get up early...but typically not at 3...lol
> 
> Just cracked a High Life..........



I like getting up early no traffic on the way in and not to much on the way home.

I just cracked another one too for those of you keeping score at home this is #6


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)

Remember the good old days back in June


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> I like getting up early no traffic on the way in and not to much on the way home.
> 
> I just cracked another one too for those of you keeping score at home this is #6


 
Just cracked my first hair of the dog. Lil rough going down, But I'm feeling much better. Few more and I have to go to New Castle brown ale. Then some Sammies. I'm not counting today, Just enjoying and relieving some back pain! Might even hit the liquor cabinet. Snow sucks, But the beer helps!


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

Update from last nights pics.  I think we got around 12" total....less than I expected:


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Update from last nights pics. I think we got around 12" total....less than I expected:
> View attachment 93006
> View attachment 93007


 
Nice view


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Might even hit the liquor cabinet.


 
OOh  and what flavor might we be drinking


----------



## subsailor (Feb 9, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> Just cracked a High Life..........


 
Good choice. Drink all you want, no hangover involved!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

note to SELF ,when travel ban is lifted in ct put a spare case of beer in the garage ,(idiot) ,called 911 but they said its tooo bad get over it ,i dont understand ?


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> Nice view


Yep, a pretty spot.  Wanna buy it?  It's for sale.


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

lock&load said:


> note to SELF ,when travel ban is lifted in ct put a spare case of beer in the garage ,(idiot) ,called 911 but they said its tooo bad get over it ,i dont understand ?


 
Did you just admit to running out of BEER  WTF


----------



## LMPS (Feb 9, 2013)

Just came in from some fun in the snow.....


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Yep, a pretty spot. Wanna buy it? It's for sale.


 
Not with those NY taxes


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

movemaine said:


> Man, you guys all got nothing...


 
bah! had to walk to work cuz of the snow! nearly broke my neck when I stepped in my neighbors' chimney!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Yep, a pretty spot. Wanna buy it? It's for sale.


if you deliver ?????i will give you a4hr window from now 50$ a case !


----------



## Tony K (Feb 9, 2013)

Got about 27 inches......never remember the snow being over the snow blower! Lost Direct TV, but have power, thats a plus.....Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

bush off your reciever if you can ,mines in the front yd same thing ,kids did it this morning


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

forget it ,car ban is lifted in 20 min ,you had your chance


----------



## Tony K (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I did clean it off, get regular channels now but no HD, figuring the wind moved the dish out of range......


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2013)

28 inches in attleboro, driveway down to pavement -- only took 4 hrs!


----------



## lock&load (Feb 9, 2013)

love direct tv  ,BUT would willing pay for what i want, NOT ninja cooking or Zamba dance or the other BS channels of witch they have to many of


----------



## movemaine (Feb 9, 2013)

Eric D said:


> 28 inches in attleboro, driveway down to pavement -- only took 4 hrs!


 
Yup, I just did the driveway (about 40' x 20' ) and it took me 2 hours - would have taken me 3, but the guying plowing the neighbors took pity on me and finished up the end.


----------



## Tony K (Feb 9, 2013)

Agree, too bad we couldn't pick channels of choice! we always say 250 channels plus and nothing to watch! lol


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the driveway @ our beach house.....don't think we will be getting in anytime soon.


----------



## bmanMA (Feb 9, 2013)

Good thing I mounted the drift cutters yesterday. They were under most of the drifts. Hard to say what I got due to the drifting, news said around 27. 18" out on the flat of my long driveway, almost 4' drifts. Half-assed the DirecTv and RainX'd the dish yesterday (was all I had). Worked out OK to my surprise. I think the wind helped. Lucked out and didn't lose power (for once-usually if the wind blows we lose it up here).

Of course I had to bust out the smoker last night for a blizzard brisket


----------



## gbreda (Feb 9, 2013)

bmanMA said:


> Of course I had to bust out the smoker last night for a blizzard brisket


 
SWEET ! !


----------



## gbreda (Feb 9, 2013)

Tony K said:


> Got about 27 inches......never remember the snow being over the snow blower! Lost Direct TV, but have power, thats a plus.....Hope everyone is safe!


 
Didnt measure but it is a crap load out there.  Snow was over the snow blower and it got deeper away from the garage but 3.5 hours later, the driveway is done.  Tomorrow is the roof and more cleanup.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Feb 9, 2013)

lock&load said:


> bush off your reciever if you can ,mines in the front yd same thing ,kids did it this morning




Spray it with armor all , Pam, turtle wax it, or rain x, next time your on roof cleaning vents.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> OOh  and what flavor might we be drinking


 
Crown-JD and JIm Beam. MIght start with the Brandy I keep for colds. I do feel a sniffle coming!


----------



## Aquion (Feb 9, 2013)

I took a measurement on the back deck of 36.5". Had to clear off the driveway with a shovel. Neighbors came over and helped. Finally got some time to relax.


----------



## Dinger (Feb 9, 2013)

Am I allowed to play, since I'm not in the northeast?
Photos within minutes of each other. Near white out. Not near what you're getting back there in amounts.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 9, 2013)

You must be part Alaskan!  In the mornings I take the dog out in just my undies (don't worry... it's dark out) and don't think much of it when it's -20*



Aquion said:


> I took a measurement on the back deck of 36.5". Had to clear off the driveway with a shovel. Neighbors came over and helped. Finally got some time to relax.
> 
> View attachment 93090


----------



## rkshed (Feb 9, 2013)

18 inches or so here. Driveway and cars clean after 2 hours. Trails out back for the dog took only 30 minutes but he ran around like a spaz when I was done and filled them all back in. God dogs are great!


----------



## will711 (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Crown-JD and JIm Beam. MIght start with the Brandy I keep for colds. I do feel a sniffle coming!


 
I like Blackberry Brandy [ it's cough medicine] all of the others are very nice choices also. I do like my Jameson.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

smoke show said:


> View attachment 93118


As long as she's not expecting any more than 3, you're all set.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2013)

3 isn't big?


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> No pix yet. Too much shoveling and plowing to do but there's a LOT of snow here. 2' anyways, nevermind the drifts


Jaffrey The snow belt of southern NH. Storm hits the mountain and stalls. I used to live in Keene we would get 3 inches and Jaffrey would get 15 loved it


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2013)

Dinger said:


> Am I allowed to play, since I'm not in the northeast?
> Photos within minutes of each other. Near white out. Not near what you're getting back there in amounts.
> 
> View attachment 93092
> View attachment 93093


 
Sure everyone's is invited. Theme is snow and beer.


----------



## subsailor (Feb 9, 2013)

lock&load said:


> forget it ,car ban is lifted in 20 min ,you had your chance


 
If they tried that up here they would get laughed at! It's a winter sport to drive around in a snowstorm with a beer in your hand.


----------



## LMPS (Feb 9, 2013)

subsailor said:


> If they tried that up here they would get laughed at! It's a winter sport to drive around in a snowstorm with a beer in your hand.


 
Didn't know it was restricted to just winter.......


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 9, 2013)

got slammed here


----------



## subsailor (Feb 9, 2013)

LMPS said:


> Didn't know it was restricted to just winter.......


 
It's not. That's just the winter variation.


----------



## MarkF48 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't enjoy this "fun" like I did when I was younger.


----------



## P38X2 (Feb 9, 2013)

boo boo said:


> Jaffrey The snow belt of southern NH. Storm hits the mountain and stalls. I used to live in Keene we would get 3 inches and Jaffrey would get 15 loved it



Ya, Jaffrey tends to be on the high side of the area averages  The big (lol) news in Jaffrey is we're FINALLY getting a pub  Lab n Lager (Keene) is opening downtown. The only places for years have been the VFW and Legion. The Chinese place doesn't count, in my book anyway. $7 drinks are good but ill take the $3 drafts any day


----------



## boo boo (Feb 9, 2013)

A pub in Jaffrey wow Hope it does well for the town I get back Keene about twice a year now love the ride on 124 to see Mt Monadnocks beautiful side  and Kimbles ice cream in the summer where a small cone feeds two people and a small dog


----------



## Dinger (Feb 9, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Sure everyone's is invited. Theme is snow and beer.


Goes without saying I thought.


----------



## briansol (Feb 9, 2013)

Got hit pretty good here.  about 38 inches un offically due to blowing around... but thats the best average i could find.   Some drifts on my sliding glass door were over my head...  7-8 feet.

my road still hasn't been plowed yet.  completely impassable.

my blower died half way into it.  so i shoveled way more than i care to admit.  i was out from 830 to 2pm in the snow, and my driveway isn't THAT long.

upon first opening the garage door.








There are 2 vehicles in this picture.





\









almost up to the slider handle





this was the look at about midnight:








and if you haven't seen these yet?  







this is a cool time lapse:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=702325437246







:D  wish i did this.


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I called a neighbor across the street and he tells me we never lost power, so I don't have to worry about burst pipes. It looks like Bradley is re-opened so we should be able to get back home tomorrow, and the wife called a friend from church who agreed to clear the 300' drive with his big bucket loader. So all in all I would say, life is good.

My neighbor also told me that we got about 30" total snowfall.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 10, 2013)

My Daughter sent me this from *San Diego*
*Enough said  *
*

*


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 10, 2013)

How to NOT plow snow. Notice the RR tracks .......... This was sitting there when I went grocery gittin this morning, still there an hour later when I came back by ....
.


----------



## briansol (Feb 10, 2013)

They still haven't plowed most of the streets in town. 

so, my neighbors and i did it ourselves to get out to the main road.


----------



## Jefflitzy (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a shot of the snow we got October 5th, 2012  18" of heavy wet snow.  When you went to move it there was about 9" of slush. Power was out for a day and a half. Where the branches of the trees are is a lane that is 10 feet wide. The snow was that heavy that it complete block numerous roads from trees being knocked over.


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 10, 2013)

Well we just got home from the West Coast, HOLY SMOKES 

The snow on the deck is above my knee, about 32". The neighbor did a great job plowing the 300' drive, he even shoveled a footpath to the garage door. I can't complain at all for $135. The kid shoveled out the three cars and a path to the wood rack on the deck. I will finish the rest of the deck and front walk tomorrow.


----------



## Mike D (Feb 10, 2013)

CT-Mike said:


> Well we just got home from the West Coast, HOLY SMOKES
> 
> The snow on the deck is above my knee, about 32". The neighbor did a great job plowing the 300' drive, he even shoveled a footpath to the garage door. I can't complain at all for $135. The kid shoveled out the three cars and a path to the wood rack on the deck. I will finish the rest of the deck and front walk tomorrow.


 
We are expecting some freezing rain early morning, might want to re-think tackling at least some of it now.  Plus you can work off some of those vacation calories


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried to take a picture, but it just came out all white



Edit: okay I got one to come out!!
.


----------



## Xena (Feb 11, 2013)

My house.  Didnt wanna kill my brother so just asked him to shovel pathways for the snow melt to run off.  Think we started a trend lol.


----------



## briansol (Feb 12, 2013)

Ac unit still in?  ACK!


----------



## Xena (Feb 12, 2013)

briansol said:


> Ac unit still in?  ACK!


Haha yup.  And despite that the room still averages 70F all winter heating w pellets.


----------



## DJB (Feb 13, 2013)

My power just came back on!! I came back to this thread to resume where i left off... We got slammed. I think about 2 feet. i was too busy to measure it, and forgot to bring the camera plowing. I've never seen so much destruction! Trees uprooted everywhere. poles and power lines down all over the place. most of the roads were impassable, some until sunday. I spent  a lot of time in the truck, and then spent even more in the backhoe once the truck couldn't push it anymore. We went out one night from midnight to 6 with ten wheelers and hauling snow away from intersections, so drivers could see around corners. luckily i had the woodstoves. I was plowing out peoples driveways with the backhoe while they sat inside watching in coats hats and mittens, waiting to get out.


----------

